# Follicles



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm a little confused on follicles - I had a antral follicle scan and it showed my follicles were very high (30 on each ovary) but it was advised we go for IUI first.

I think I misunderstood some of the process because I thought the Dr said that if you have more than 3 follicles then they have to cancel treatment because of the risk of multiples and triplets its the highest your allowed. 

How does this work? As you can see im very confused


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Purpleshoes,

Antral follicles are the little follicles-in-waiting but they have to grow and mature before they can release a viable egg for fertilisation. They count them to get an idea of your egg reserve but in your case I'm guessing you have PCOS with a count of 30 on each side, in which case the count cannot give a reliable indication of egg reserve. When you have IUI you will take drugs to try to stimulate one or two follicles to grow and release an egg. They may have to play around with the dose of medication to get it right but if more than 3 follicles mature than they will cancel because the risk of a multiple pregnancy is too high.

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks  

I've never been diagnosed with PCOS - we were referred because of male infertility


----------



## AnnieRoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi purpleshoes,

I would have a chat to your Doc because if they can visibly see 30 follicles on each side, it sounds like you might have polycysctic ovaries. If this is the case, that is why he would tell you that you can only proceed with three follices or less because, as I have experienced myself, it is difficult when you have polycystic ovaries to get the fsh dose right so that loads of the buggers don't grow big all at once!  

Don't let this frighten you, speak to your Doctor and ask him to fully explain what he means. Fingers crossed that you don't have PCO.

x


----------

